# الهندسة الطبية في مجال تصميم المستشفيات



## وليد الطراونة (25 مايو 2010)

يتفرع عن علم الهندسة الطبية الحيوية اكثر من 19 فرع ولكن لأسف الشديد ليس من بينها فرع يعني باستخدامها في مجال تصميم المشتسفيات و المؤسسات الصحية و الطبية والتي من خلالها يتم تقديم الخدمات الطبية التشخيصية و العلاجية للمرضى .
ورغم اعتراف غالبية العاملين في هذا المجال من مهندسين معماريين ومدنيين وكهربائين ومكانيك وغيرهم من التخصصات باهمية ودور المهندس البيوطبي في التخطيط و التصميم للمنشاءات الصحية إلا انه يلاحظ التغيب غير المقصود في الغالب لعلم الهندسة الطبية الحيوية في هذا المجال بل ان بعض المستشارين المعماريين يسثنون المهندس الطبي الحيوي في مراحل التخطيط و التصميم للمنشاءات الصحية و الطبية ويتم الاستعانة ببعض الاطباء اصحاب الاختصاص لسد تغرات الحاجة. وعلى الرغم من احترامنا الكبير لكافة الاطباء وما يقدموه من معلومات فان الحلقة تبقى ناقصة وتظهر مع بدايات التنفيذ للمشاريع الطبية العديد من المشاكل و الصعوبات التي يلجئ حينها المقاولون لأستشارة اصحاب الاختصاص من مهندسين طبيين 
ساحاول من خلال هذا المنتدى ان شاء الله ان اركز على هذا الأختصاص كتخصص وفرع رئيسي من فروع الهندسة الطبية وربما ياخذ رقمه العشرون بين التسعة عشر تخصصا الاخرى املا من اخوتي الاعضاء و الزوار المساعدة في ايصال اهمية الامر إلى المستوى المطلوب والله من وراء القصد


----------



## وليد الطراونة (25 مايو 2010)

فيما يلي وكما وعدت ساقوم بتقدمة اولية حول الموضوع تحث بنذ دور المهندس الطبي في مجال التخطيط و التصميم للمستشفيات وارجو من الزملاء ان يسامحوني للكتابة باللغة الانجليزية وذلك لإيصال الفكرة دون نقصان 
*Role of Biomedical Engineers (BMEs) as Medical Planner* 
q* Involvement: *
ØBMEs are involved in new hospital projects during both phases: Design phase &Construction phase. During design phase BMEs are responsible for: 

Determining the Quantities, Types, Sizes, capacities of all medical equipment required for the project 
Provide the project’s architect and the electromechanical engineers with all technical data and drawings required to prepare the electromechanical design:
oEquipment dimensions
oEquipment weights 
oNeeded power and power consumption 
oHeat loss 
oWater and drainage connections locations
oDefined any safety or environmental requirements regarding equipment location ( wall lead shielding, temp, humidity …etc)​
Play a bridge role between medical staff and others engineers ​


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (25 مايو 2010)

make sure biomedical engineering development any health est.


----------



## al-gabali (11 أغسطس 2010)

شهر كريم على جميع المهندسين


----------



## فداء (11 أغسطس 2010)

دكتور وليد انا اؤيدك بان المهندس الطبي لبنه اساسيه في تصميم المشافي


----------



## mohammed.madani (12 أغسطس 2010)

thanks to all eng's who worked in this subject


----------



## أبو موئل (17 أغسطس 2010)

I like it but I wish alot of this any way thank you very much


----------



## ليدي لين (18 أغسطس 2010)

اكيد المهندس البيوطبي له دور اساسي ولا غنى عنه في ذلك


----------



## يوسف حاتم (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز ولكن استشارتنا الهندسية يتم تجاهلها من قبل طبيب الاختصاص لكون نعمل تحت وزارة اطباء والاطباء يعتبرون احسن طبقة في المجتمع ولا يقبلون النقاش او تغلب صوت المهندس على صوت الطبيب مع فائق احترامي لجميع الاطباء الاعزاء


----------



## م_رشاد (21 أغسطس 2010)

> *شكرا لك اخي العزيز ولكن استشارتنا الهندسية يتم تجاهلها من قبل طبيب الاختصاص لكون نعمل تحت وزارة اطباء والاطباء يعتبرون احسن طبقة في المجتمع ولا يقبلون النقاش او تغلب صوت المهندس على صوت الطبيب مع فائق احترامي لجميع الاطباء الاعزاء*​


 
عذرا اخي فشاهد جميع ما حولك ستجد ان المهندس له اليد الطولى فيها 

انا تمنيت ان اتخصص في مجال التصميمات الهندسيه للمشافي و المنشئات الصحيه 

ولكن للاسف هذا الشي غير متواجد في منطقتنا العربيه 

فالمهندس الطبي هو الادرى و الاعلم بافضل مكان لكل جهاز و اين يوضع كل قسم 

ولكن للاسف نحن مهمشين


----------



## مهند المهداوي (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني الاعزاء اعتقد ان المهندس الطبي يجب ان يكون ضمن الفريق المتخصص في تصميم المستشفيات.


----------



## asmaah (24 أغسطس 2010)

الاطباء حسن طبقة في الجتمع ********لكن وراء كل دكتور***** مهندس طبي


----------



## منذر حسن (28 أغسطس 2010)

انا من المهتمين في هذا المجال ودائم البحث عن مرجعية في وطننا العربي لمواصفات اجزاء ومكونات المستشفيات وخاصة منها الأعمال المدنية كأساس للإشراف على مشاريع المستشفيات، ابسطها أرجو المساعدة في تحديد مواصفات أرضيات غرف العمليات والتي من المتوقع أن تكون بلاط بورسلان static conductive أو بلاط p.v.c ولكن السؤال ما هو المعيار وكيف يمكن قياسه وهل هناك جهة معينة مؤهلة لعمل الفحوصات اللازمة لهذه النوعية من البلاط وبالاخص البورسلان منها وأين يمكن توفر هذه المادة في الوطن العربي.


----------



## منذر حسن (28 أغسطس 2010)

أريد الإعتذار لعدم تمكني من المشاركة في الإستطلاع حول ضرورة مشاركة المهندس الطبي في التخطيط والتصميم المنشآت الطبية وخاصة المستشفيات، بكل تأكيد أؤيد ذلك بل ومن الضروري مشاركتهم أيضاً أثناء التنفيذ.


----------



## المتميز جدا (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للمقترحات


----------



## ابو عيدة (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## فداء (31 يناير 2012)

نحن الان بحاجة ماسة وملحة لاعادة صياغة دور المهندس الطبي في كافة الحقول التي يستطيع العمل فيها من منطلق ان كل جزء في المجتمع مكمل للجزء الاخر وليس هناك احد يستطيع ان يسد ثغرة الاخر


----------



## zjughere (11 مارس 2012)

Speaking to a friendly audience of religious leaders at the National Press Club Monday,air jordan, the retired Chicago pastor said news coverage of him and his sermons reflects a deep misunderstanding of the black church in America,louboutin pas cher, which has been shaped by hundred of years of slavery and oppression. He accused the media of playing only a few isolated snippets of his sermons over and over again, taken from 30 years of his ministry.Reverend Wright also strongly rejected assertions that he is unpatriotic and hates America. He pointed out that he served his country as a U.S. Marine, and lashed out at Vice President Dick Cheney,jordan pas cher, who received student deferments to keep him out of the military during the Vietnam War.A recent Newsweek poll indicates that more than 40 percent of Americans say Reverend Wright has hurt their opinion of Senator Obama. Senator Obama has a lead in pledged delegates in the long race for the Democratic nomination with Senator Hillary Clinton. The next primary contests are on May 6 in North Carolina and Indiana. A handful of protesters gathered in the rain outside the press club to show their disapproval of Reverend Wright's message, including Coby Dillard. By Cindy Saine Washington 28 April 2008"He's casting America in a light where it is blacks on one side, whites on one side,louboutin, and as a black man, I feel that is wrong,burberry soldes," said Dillard. "And also,ray ban, if you saw my sign, it says 'The United States is not the enemy.' As a veteran myself,burberry, and with Reverend Wright being a former Marine, he should understand that everything that our country has done to liberate other countries and even to better our situation here at home."Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama's former pastor,lunettes rayban, the Reverend Jeremiah Wright, is accusing the media of unfairly attacking him and taking controversial remarks he made years ago out of context. Speaking at the National Press Club in Washington, Reverend Wright said public criticism of him is actually an attack on the black church in the United States. VOA Correspondent Cindy Saine reports from Washington. "I served six years in the military, does that make me patriotic? How many years did Cheney serve,jordan shoes," he asked."As I said, this is not an attack on Jeremiah Wright,Lunettes De Soleil, it has nothing to do with Senator Obama, it is an attack on the black church launched by people who know nothing about the African American religious tradition," said Reverend Wright.Asked Monday about Obama's distancing himself from his remarks, Wright said Obama is a politician, and that he had to do that to win the election.Senator Obama has repeatedly condemned the comments, and called his pastor's view of the United States "profoundly distorted." But Obama said he could not disown the man who has been his pastor for 20 years,air jordan shoes, officiated his marriage ceremony and baptized his two young daughters.Video-excerpts from Reverend Wright's sermons over the years surfaced in March. Wright asserted that the September 11th, 2001 terrorist attacks may have been in retaliation for U.S. foreign policy. In one of his sermons he said God should "damn" America for its treatment of African Americans. Wright also suggested the U.S. government created the HIV/AIDS virus to kill black people.Efforts by Senator Obama's campaign to shift public attention away from his fiery former pastor to issues such as the economy and the Iraq war have suffered a blow with several recent high-profile appearances by Reverend Wright.相关的主题文章： media outlets jostle for space in Atacama Desert Within a minute 01/03/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS '


----------



## مهموم اليمن (17 مارس 2012)

الاخوة/ الاعزاء


مادة هندسة المستشفيات ( hospital engineering)مادة اساسيه اخذناها فى البكلوريوس وهى ممتعة وشيقة 
كيفيية تصميم المستشفيات وكيفية تصميم الغرف والعنابر والتصميم الراسى والافقى 

عبد الله


----------



## صمت الوفاء (21 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------

